# Speed Freaks are back in Orktober



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

That is a great ad, and a very orky model


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like it's a Gorkamorka revival. I thought it might just have been a hint at the new codex.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I'm thinking the new Codex is also coming. Calling Orktober suggests more than a single release. Which is good, because the Ork range really needs some love. Note this picture from Warhammer Fest blog:










You see that giant Ork in the background standing on another buggy? Yeah, that's something new alright 

There's been some criticism of the new buggy because it's "too low on the ground" but who cares. Fix the suspension or get some larger wheels ya grot, what kinda Mek are ya...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The boomdakka snazzwagon.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Really can't wait to get this box, never seen so many new sculpts for a single game!


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Speed Freaks as well as a bit about the new codex.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I am in LOVE with this release! WAAAAAAAAAGH!!!


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lol, what a quality ad, but surely the vehicle should be red!


----------



## Leonard (Oct 9, 2018)

Lol,))) the vehicle should be red!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Rukkatrukk Squigbuggy.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some stats for those new weapons on the buggies.

https://www.warhammer-community.com/2018/10/17/17th-oct-orks-da-vehiclesgw-homepage-post-3/


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The two buggies that come in Speed Freeks will be unique to that box-- even though they have common components with the other new buggies, these two will have an additional sprue that makes them instead of one of the other buggies. So if either the shokkjump dragsta or the kustom boosta-blasta are your thing, be sure to pick up the Speed Freeks box instead of the regular buggy kit, which will make the others. And at $150, really, it's kind of hard to turn down Speed Freeks anyway since it's two buggies and 6 warbikes if you're an Ork player anyway (figure those buggies are probably at least $60 apiece, since those are Knight bases, and 3 warbikes are $41.25-- it's a savings of $52.50).


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

At 180$ its out of my price range.

I am that which lurks.


----------

